# Clen doseage



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

*How do you dose your clen?*​
20mg ED 00.00%40mg ED 425.00%60mg ED 16.25%80mg ED1168.75%


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just a poll to find out what doseage everyone runs clen at?


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been on 40mg ed for 3 days, going to up it to 80mg ed as of tomorrow because these shakes are funny as hell! lol

The only bad part is, I can only seem to sleep a max of one hour at a time lol


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Will be moving back down to 40mg ed as I've started getting massive migraines. Bloody hell!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope you's really mean mcg's and not mg's lol 

Don't really use Clen anymore but the Chinese stuff I worked up to 160mcg/day but cramps and shakes were silly so dropped back to 120mcg/day which wasn't too bad, had the same brand again on a later date same tub/tabs etc and could barely feel 160mcg/day.

AP Clen (AstraLean) 80-120mcg was the sweet spot for me!

As I say haven't used Clen for years now so not sure what's about or what's good/sh!t


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is the option for 130-150mcg a day? lol


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

40mg ED


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

120mcg ed


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Hope you's really mean mcg's and not mg's lol
> 
> Don't really use Clen anymore but the Chinese stuff I worked up to 160mcg/day but cramps and shakes were silly so dropped back to 120mcg/day which wasn't too bad, had the same brand again on a later date same tub/tabs etc and could barely feel 160mcg/day.
> 
> ...


Jesus! I had to drop from 80 to 40mcg on the AP stuff, was potent as feck, best on the market. I lasted another week or so then had to ditch clen completely, was giving me massive muscle cramps, especially at night when i was having tren nightmares and probably running in my sleep. Lost count of the amount of times i wake up screaming as my quad cramped up and wouldnt relax for ages. Was in tears some times ha.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> Jesus! I had to drop from 80 to 40mcg on the AP stuff, was potent as feck, best on the market. I lasted another week or so then had to ditch clen completely, was giving me massive muscle cramps, especially at night when i was having tren nightmares and probably running in my sleep. Lost count of the amount of times i wake up screaming as my quad cramped up and wouldnt relax for ages. Was in tears some times ha.


Tears with the pain or the nightmares?

Clean is over rated I feel anyways don't think it's worth the money better off with just diet and Cardio I think though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tigerdel said:


> Tears with the pain or the nightmares?
> 
> Clean is over rated I feel anyways don't think it's worth the money better off with just diet and Cardio I think though


tears from pain. Sometimes the inside of my quad would cramp and collapse, leaving my tear drop sticking out, was horrible.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> Jesus! I had to drop from 80 to 40mcg on the AP stuff, was potent as feck, best on the market. I lasted another week or so then had to ditch clen completely, was giving me massive muscle cramps, especially at night when i was having tren nightmares and probably running in my sleep. Lost count of the amount of times i wake up screaming as my quad cramped up and wouldnt relax for ages. Was in tears some times ha.


Haven't used Clen for a good 1-2 years myself, would rather use t3 on its own or with dnp!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm on 80mcg per day, trying five days on and two days off.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Going back on at 80mcg tomorrow but then I think upto 120.

Never used dnp,any good?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Verno said:


> Going back on at 80mcg tomorrow but then I think upto 120.
> 
> Never used dnp,any good?


DNP strips fat off you but it comes with nasty sides and can kill you if abused...

Research, Research, Research then Research some more before you even consider running it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> AP Clen (AstraLean) 80-120mcg was the sweet spot for me!


there or there abouts.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> DNP strips fat off you but it comes with nasty sides and can kill you if abused...
> 
> Research, Research, Research then Research some more before you even consider running it


More toxic than clen then?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Verno said:


> More toxic than clen then?


very ....


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> More toxic than clen then?


Debatable - certainly more unpleasant. But most research done indicated that unless you act like a retard there is very little danger with DNP. There are horror stories where some people have abused it - but there is nearly always a side story hidden away. A med student killed herself and they tried to claim it was accidental due to DNP (rubbish).

Anyway - I honestly think if used smart DNP is probably less potentially harmful than Clen.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok cheers fellas, will have a look into it.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd much rather be hot and sweaty and get far far better results then be shaking like a sh!tting dog, cramping up etc for a extra 5% fat loss increase


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> I'd much rather be hot and sweaty and get far far better results then be shaking like a sh!tting dog, cramping up etc for a extra 5% fat loss increase


In fairness - high dose DNP has more to it than being hot and sweaty. Exhaustion, prone to crapping yourself, extreme short temper, problems sleeping, and the most intense cravings for crap food you will ever experience.

I'm saying this sitting in my lounge with no shirt on, sweating like a pig with a stingy ringer from my last trip to the toilet,. Every fart is a calculated gamble. But I'm hoping in a couple of weeks it will all be worth it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> In fairness - high dose DNP has more to it than being hot and sweaty. Exhaustion, prone to crapping yourself, extreme short temper, problems sleeping, and the most intense cravings for crap food you will ever experience.
> 
> I'm saying this sitting in my lounge with no shirt on, sweating like a pig with a stingy ringer from my last trip to the toilet,. Every fart is a calculated gamble. But I'm hoping in a couple of weeks it will all be worth it.


DNP is by far the most dangerous of the two, sleep easy tonight mate, be sure to post early tomorrow so we know you made it through.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sammym said:


> Every fart is a calculated gamble.


Lol pure class! Bravo!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I'd much rather be hot and sweaty and get far far better results then be shaking like a sh!tting dog, cramping up etc for a extra 5% fat loss increase


What % would.you be looking for on dnp Ste?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Verno said:


> What % would.you be looking for on dnp Ste?


I believe at the higher dose end up to 40%


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I believe at the higher dose end up to 40%


Ok cheers for the info mate.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Ok cheers for the info mate.


http://tinyurl.com/o7sm2av

That is pretty much the bible which was directed to me by the bloke who wrote it... If you have any intention of running DNP then read it from start to finish before you begin. I'd argue you can potentially get up to 50%.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

40mcg for 3,then 80mcg for 3 and then 120mcg for 8 days. Then a 2 week break followed by another 2 weeks on at 120mcg. cycle on and off like this for a couple of months


----------



## Anabolicwhey (Dec 28, 2014)

180mcg sometimes 200. I got liquid Clen tho from online, might try pills from that Chinese brand and see if I can handle aswell. Clen loses its touch though after the first couple of runs. DNP is the best in my opinion and less stressful on the heart. When I'm on clen (2weeks on, 2 off) I can feel my heart smacking through my chest without touching my chest haha. I love the jitteryness though


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi guys...

I'm sorry in advance as I'm a newbie and on a cut using the iifym. I've been doing it for 4 months and lost 1s7lbs now and seems to have slowed abit. I've seen and read people on this diet and they have shredded loads. The thing is can you get shredded from just a diet on it's own or would you have to introduce clen or dnp for the last bits of fat loss or is it just a faster process with the meds.

Thanks


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

most I have taken is 160mcg per day. Looked like I suffered with Parkinsons


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Currently on WC clen not sure if its any good took 100 mcg not felt much if anything a little warm no shakes nothing think it could be dud .


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

i ramp up till i hit 200mcg


----------

